# Earl Thank You, You'da'man!



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Earl, thanks for putting your time into this, you make quite a lot of happy to be involved. THANKS!


----------



## MLock (Aug 2, 2007)

If this guy really isn't getting paid for all of this, I'd chip in for a gift card....


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Earl this Bud's for you!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

MLock said:


> If this guy really isn't getting paid for all of this, I'd chip in for a gift card....


He isn't. Although he does get to play with the toys earlier than most.


----------



## MLock (Aug 2, 2007)

It'd be worth it just for the mountains of crap we've made him wade through to get the data D* has been after.


----------



## johnd55 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Earl


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd actually like to thank the FAMILIES of all of the DBSTalk moderators - as much work as Earl and Stuart and Doug and the bunch all put in, their FAMILIES have to put up with so much more.

So, thanks to them for not killing our moderators.


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have to ask, and have not seen it posted anywhere. Earl, what is your relationship with Directv? Do you work for them, or just work closely with them? Is this a hobby or a business for you?

I appreciate the forum, it has been a great deal of help moving from my Direct Tivo's to the HR20's.



smiddy said:


> Earl, thanks for putting your time into this, you make quite a lot of happy to be involved. THANKS!


----------



## BisonZeke (Oct 25, 2006)

Thank you for all the work you do behind the scenes. I might not post too much, but the info coming from you is priceless.

THANKS!


----------



## DravenGSX (Jun 5, 2007)

I've been nothing more than an infrequent lurker here and I'm now seriously impressed with Earl and the others that make this site tick.

What a cool community. Thanks to Earl and DirecTV for paying attention and reaching out.


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been a follower of this forum for at least a couple years. I've sat here quietly all this time taking in the knowledge that is posted here everyday and have appreciated it very much. I never felt compelled to post anything, cause frankly I never felt like I had much to add to the discussion. It wasn't until all the HD excitement started that I finally felt like I needed to chime in, so hence i've only technically been a member here for about a month.

My question is this....Does anyone really know who Earl is? His info is always very acurate and true. Even on the Tivo forum that I used to post on frequently, Earl has always been the one with the answers, and i've always wondered if he's not on the payroll, how is he so involved? If he's not an employee of Directv, is he some sort of consultant? I'm just curious. Anyone know....Earl care to share?  

If not that's cool...like I said...just curious....but thanks Earl for all the great info, keep up the good work.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

jmh139 said:


> Earl, what is your relationship with Directv? Do you work for them, or just work closely with them?


This makes me think of the scene in Under Siege where the Admiral is telling Seagal that "if I can't control you, I [email protected]# well better support you."

How this relates to Earl is several years ago when the R10 first came out, Earl liked to do write ups for TCF about the models. It seems he found a backdoor that showed the MRV code under the hood. It seems this discovery set the halls of D* into somewhat of a panic and all of a sudden, many people at D* knew who Earl, or "Ebonovic" as he was known back then, was.

My guess is this is what started the dialog between some contacts at D* and it has just grown from there.


----------



## TexasTodd (Aug 29, 2007)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks to *ALL* of you. this is so much friendlier than the other forums! I've learned alot in a short time. Thanks again.


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

Been stalking, errrr..... following ....Earl posts for some time now. I started out over at TCF and frequently saw his posts over there. TCF led me here. In my several years of lurking Earl's status with D* has been raised many times. He has stated on mulitple occasions that he does NOT work for them. In fact his avatar area... where it now says "yadda, yadda, yadda" used to say , "No.... I don't work for DirecTv."

I think he just was lucky enough to make some interesting friends along the way and is nice enough to allow all of us to benefit from that friendship. 

So, Thanks Earl! The last few days have been very fun and I imagine you put in a good deal of "overtime." It is appreciated.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Earl this Bud's for you!


Well, I am living here in St. Louis, but Earl I would like to give you a Skullsplitter:


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

I remember Earl mentioning someone giving him a telephone call at his office in Chicago. They did some sort of sleuth work to find him. Kind of creepy if you ask me. No, he doesn't work for D*.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You are all welcome... it is a team effort around here...

To answer some of the questions:

1) I am not an employee of DirecTV
2) I am not paid by DirecTV, or anyone... other then my daytime job
3) Which is... I am a "jack/o/trades" in IT... by degree, software engineer
4) This is a hobby for me... and border line addiction

There are a bunch of other threads, where I have gone into greater detail.

Earl


----------



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

First off for you to thank us is just unbelievable. I assume you must heal sick animals and probably sponsor a child in a third world country, because to have the absolute graciousness to thank us, the forum, the group of spolied, whiney, "I want my HD Now" people (I include myself in that group, I was awful negative at times), well, you sir must have have a heart of platinum. Your hard work is certainly appreciated, and to everyone who mods here, thanks for not only making this an electronics forum, but thanks for fostering our spoiled,cranky asses the last few weeks. I have never been happier to be a part of an internet forum than I am right now(I say that now, if I don't have HD channels in the morning I will become negative Nancy all over again, lol). Thank you everyone.


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

Earl, Thanks doesn't seem enough for all you have done, and for being the bridge between us and DirecTV. Regards....
Gary


----------



## Legends (Jun 22, 2007)

I've learned a lot from Earl (and others). Great source of info.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

In addition to the *many* well-deserved thanks to Earl and ALL the mods here, we could also chip in on the next 55-gallon drum of Tums that he will have to get real soon - - - - his supply is *surely* getting low. :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> In addition to the *many* well-deserved thanks to Earl and ALL the mods here, we could also chip in on the next 55-gallon drum of Tums that he will have to get real soon - - - - his supply is *surely* getting low. :lol:


When does this man sleep too. He's da'man! No doubt!


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't think Earl realizes how valuable he is to both we DTV subscribers and DirecTV itself. I don't know how he finds the time to do all he does or the patience he continually demonstrates.

Earl is unique and very much appreciated.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Earl, Tom et al

We will get our HD on time - I know there were internal deadlines but D* still meets its Q3 deadline.

Looking forward to Remote VOD HD now


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You are all welcome... it is a team effort around here...
> 
> To answer some of the questions:
> 
> ...


Borderline?

Earl, Thanks again for everything. I know this last week was very tough for you, but your hard work is very much appreciated.:righton: :new_smili :balloons: :feelbette


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BlueSnake said:


> Borderline?
> 
> Earl, Thanks again for everything. I know this last week was very tough for you, but your hard work is very much appreciated.:righton: :new_smili :balloons: :feelbette


Tough? Nah... the week following 4/29/2006... now that was tough...

This... par for the course..


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I also want to personally thank Earl, Tom, Stuart, Donnie, Chris, Clint and everyone else at dbstalk for their patience, forthrightness, knowledge and abilities.

Every single decision I've made on hardware, software, installation - everything - is because I joined this forum. And now I'm reaping all the rewards from their hard work.

When OTA was turned on, I was SO happy I shouted in the forums and chat that everyone should give a $15 or $25 donation to dbstalk and become a DBSTalk Club Member.

I actually got a private message straight from Earl, telling me it was not their style to solicit donations.

This guy is a class act, and so are the rest of the Mods here.

So please - if you haven't considered becoming a member of dbstalk, please do it now:

http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php

For everything this forum has done for you, and will continue to do for you, $15 or $25 for a 1 or 2 year membership is a no-brainer.

Thanks for reading.

Kevin



MLock said:


> If this guy really isn't getting paid for all of this, I'd chip in for a gift card....


----------



## juliusfish (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll add my thanks. I've been cruising various forums/sites the past 6-12 months and I ultimately settled on this site for a variety of reasons. The work that you and the other contributors to this site have done has been both useful and informative as well as timely.

Thanks again for your effort and your willingness to indulge and involve the likes of us.


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

Duke,Duke,Duke,Duke of Earl.....Thx alot!!!


----------



## upgrade-itis (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl, Many thanks as I find your posts the most informative of all these forums.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> I also want to personally thank Earl, Tom, Stuart, Donnie, Chris, Clint and everyone else at dbstalk for their patience, forthrightness, knowledge and abilities.
> 
> Every single decision I've made on hardware, software, installation - everything - is because I joined this forum. And now I'm reaping all the rewards from their hard work.
> 
> ...


"With your donation, you'll receive this classic DBS tote bag."

"Or this umbrella -- featuring a picture of our classic tote bag."


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I assume you've already made your donation 



man_rob said:


> "With your donation, you'll receive this classic DBS tote bag."
> 
> "Or this umbrella -- featuring a picture of our classic tote bag."


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

I would thank Earl, and the entire DBS talk team for all their Hard work and long hours and, and responding to same 1000 threads asking "when are they coming"  :goodjob: 

I also want to give a shout out to all the DBS talk members that also put in the time and effort to do the testing and provide feedback. :goodjob:


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

RxMan1 said:


> I remember Earl mentioning someone giving him a telephone call at his office in Chicago. They did some sort of sleuth work to find him. Kind of creepy if you ask me. No, he doesn't work for D*.


I don't think Earl works in Chicago anymore, but he does work closer to home. I think thats what gives him some extra time to keep us informed and help us out. Thanks Earl for the time you put into this forum and also to the rest of the moderators.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> I assume you've already made your donation


Betty White: And if you read one sentence without contributing, you're a thief! A common thief!

DBS Man: Okay, Betty White, calm down.

Betty White: I'm sorry. It's just that these thieves make me so damn mad. You know who you are - THIEVES!


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Tough? Nah... the week following 4/29/2006... now that was tough...
> 
> This... par for the course..


what happened that week?


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am a real newbie, but have real enjoyed reading before, and now as member of the forum. Earl has sure been great through this whole startup process for D10.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

finaldiet said:


> I don't think Earl works in Chicago anymore, but he does work closer to home. I think thats what gives him some extra time to keep us informed and help us out. Thanks Earl for the time you put into this forum and also to the rest of the moderators.


I do work closer to home now.... but that is what led to the phone call he was referencing... A few of the people not so "happy" with me, and the way we run the forum here...

Decided they were going to attempt to prove that I was lying... and hence narrowed down (based on my comments) where I worked... and they called to verify it... under the "mask" of being the postmaster for a USPS office in nearby Indiana...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cb7214 said:


> what happened that week?


That was the week I had to bury my 55yr dad.


----------



## clemsonfanzz (Mar 16, 2007)

THANKS to all who have put time and effort into getting all of us ready for this. Keep up the good work and bring on the VOD HD for the HR20-100 owners out here.:joy:


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That was the week I had to bury my 55yr dad.


oh, I'm sorry about that


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you to Chris, Earl, Tom, Doug, Stewart, James, and all of the mods for providing this site to us.

Earl - you "da man" for thanking us. We owe you and the others for putting up with us. Us = the impatient, cranky, whiny, fanatical fans.

Personally, I have received great advice from each of you in regards to my AV equipment, general Directv questions, and forum usage. You have created a unique experience for each of us, and hope you realize that it is very much appreciated. I have become a very happy Directv subscriber because of this site. 

Just an incredible job by everyone!:goodjob:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cb7214 said:


> oh, I'm sorry about that


Thank you... it is an event in my life, that helps me keep perspective on a lot of "this"......


----------



## TI-STARS (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Earl for the update and for all you do - the information and updates have been priceless and appreicated.


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Decided they were going to attempt to prove that I was lying... and hence narrowed down (based on my comments) where I worked... and they called to verify it... under the "mask" of being the postmaster for a USPS office in nearby Indiana...


Wow. Now that is just creepy! Can't imagine how I'd feel if someone tracked me down like that.

I wonder if impersonating a USPS postmaster is a federal offense?


----------



## Tornillo (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Earl!


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

Thank You to the DBS Team, and all on this site. I never had an installer here. Did it all by reading andlearning from all of you.:gott:


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

If any of you are ever up in Earl's neck of the woods PM him. Tell him you are offering a STEAK at Bogarts. There is a reason STEAK is in caps. I will next time I am back up that way.


----------



## miller24 (Jun 25, 2007)

I've been coming here since I switched to D* a few years back. Earl has always been the source for knowledge here.

I would like to thank him, and the rest of the mods, for all they do.

P.S. Earl, I'm sorry to hear about your father.


----------



## looney2ns (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks to Earl, may karma to kind to you.


----------



## Bob Heymann (Jan 29, 2007)

I have actually spoken with Earl...he was nice enough to answer my questions which don't lend themselves to typing back and forth!!!!!


----------



## shl4tech (Aug 20, 2006)

Earl,
Thanks for all the good information. If you find yourself in Oswego the beer is on me. Or wine if you prefer, that's what I do for a living.


----------



## jerry3b (Jan 25, 2007)

Earl 
Thanks so much for all the help. 
We will probably need a lot more when DOD goes national.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey earl,

I always wanted to ask if you ever completed that list yet ever since you won that $100,000 and karma seems to be good to you.


----------



## Bigworm (Sep 2, 2007)

Big thanks to Earl and all of the other moderators too,I`ve learned so much in a short time!!


----------



## kareztt (Feb 6, 2007)

Earl
Thanks a bunch for all the hard work sorry for the occasional BS you have to put up with. This stuff with CE's and DBS talk in general has been lots of fun to lurk and occasionally throw my .02 in. Really the CE thing is the coolest, won't find that with any cable company, as a software developer I love playing with beta stuff.


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

Many Thanks, Earl.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank You very much as I know you all have been busy with the PMs and the site crashing and making other sites and working a full time job and whatever else you busy Mods do. Thanks for letting us be a part of this!


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (May 24, 2007)

Yes many thanks. But one question you said not to dilly-dally. That was 3 hours ago. I had time to both dilly and dally if I have wanted to.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Yes many thanks. But one question you said not to dilly-dally. That was 3 hours ago. I had time to both dilly and dally if I have wanted to.


Dare I ask what Dilly and Dally are?


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

To Earl, Tom, et all the mods, if any of you make it to Montrose, CO, the Beer or whatever drink of choice you have is on me!


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

Earl.. Thank You!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Earl many thanks :goodjob: :sunsmile:


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Thank you... it is an event in my life, that helps me keep perspective on a lot of "this"......


yes events like that do have a way of putting things in perspective


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Dare I ask what Dilly and Dally are?


D10 & D11 of course


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

cb7214 said:


> D10 & D11 of course


Excellent, now why didn't I think of that? You are very wise!


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

A big Thank you to Earl and the whole dbstalk.com staff.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

You are all very welcome. We are very happy to help.


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks Earl for keeping things on track and moving forward. We all benefit from your lead!


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Bob Heymann said:


> I have actually spoken with Earl...he was nice enough to answer my questions which don't lend themselves to typing back and forth!!!!!


:bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## korkle (Jun 16, 2006)

Earl, I would like to add my thanks to all who have posted. As I said in another thread, you deal with only a few types of posters: 

The Optimist= the glass is half full 
The Pessimist=the glass is half empty 
The Engineer=we need to redesign the glass.
And, thanks to Durl….
The Manager = What is this glass and what does it do? I want a complete synopsis on my desk by 9am tomorrow morning with complete details and a cost/analysis breakdown. We'll have a meeting between 11am - 3pm with all relevant parties to further discuss the issue.

All of these people add information and (most of the time) FOG to the situation. You, however, add clarity.
Thank You :group: :icon_band


----------



## rjknyy (Nov 18, 2005)

ditto to all, thank you very much!


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

After the last few weeks, it only seemed the right thing to do to become a paid member. So this is my first message as an official DBSTalk member.

Thanks to all who keep this site running, both the moderators and the users.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That was the week I had to bury my 55yr dad.


That's terrible.

I went through that with my 21 year-old daughter and 21-year old stepson a year apart in 1999 and 2000 as well, so I *really *can say I know how hard that anniversary date is to deal with.

We're thinking of you!


----------



## vandi (Feb 4, 2007)

Earl, :goodjob: THANK YOU!

And if you ever make it to Houston the STEAK / beer / wine is on me.

--Vandi


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

Without this site, and the insight of Earl and his like, I would still be staring at the HR10-250. 

Oh, the horror.

However, I will reserve the final praise for, oh, maybe tomorrow. Nothing personal, you understand, but I remember last week, when we were hoist on our own petard, and then we wanted to blame DirecTV for not making our favorite rumors come true.

Maybe tomorrow, Sandy!


----------



## Azeke (Sep 21, 2006)

Many thanks Sir Earl for all of your efforts and time.

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

korkle said:


> Earl, I would like to add my thanks to all who have posted. As I said in another thread, you deal with only a few types of posters:
> 
> The Optimist= the glass is half full
> The Pessimist=the glass is half empty
> ...


Add
The Efficiency Expert = the glass is twice as big as it needs to be. :uglyhamme

And thanks to the entire crew!!

Bill


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Earl, Tom, Doug, Stewart and and others too many to mention:
I've said it before and I'll continue to say what I've said more than a few times. As a retired computer systems and database maintenance engineer - I haven't missed going to work at all, but this site has certainly filled the emptiness of not doing the engineering that I did enjoy - no bureaucracy to deal with!
A truly unique experience to complement my love of TV electronics and DirecTV.
Thank you all very, very much:goodjob:


----------



## dtvrillo (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you Earl


----------



## crazyick (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank You Earl!!


----------



## boomer (Jan 10, 2003)

Echoing the same sentiments as so many others..

Thanks Earl, Tom, etc....all involved.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank You Earl


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you Earl and All the MODS and Owner of this board I have learned so much in such a short period of time.


----------



## iucpa (Aug 31, 2006)

earl et al...

Kudos on a job well done. What other company gives its most loyal customers such a look behind the curtain?

Rock on D*!


----------



## dugger66 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll add my thanks as well... kinda funny, since I started reading here last year (long before I signed up) I always assumed Earl was a D* employee. I started off reading this thread and reluctantly decided to give up my beloved Tivo HR10 for an HR20 in large part (heh, completely really) due to Earl and the fantastic support and community demonstarted through this forum. If D* isn't paying you, they should!

Thanks again!


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Earl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

T-Minus 11H:00M:00S


----------



## Lyle Thorogood (Jun 27, 2004)

Yes thanks to all the MODS on here. I was for many years a lurker. I can say, EVERYTHING and EVERYONE on this forum helped me to setup my OWN system with no installers. Thanks to EARL, I have setup and tested my new channels... SO Thanks to him, I am not clueless as to know what to do as well as my DAD who is getting to old. He is amazed how I know so much... DBSTalk!

I have one question... Did DirecTV come to you for help on testing the new receivers in the past, or did you kindly approach them? I find it very interesting that they trust such a unique forum with great people who are nonetheless ADDICTED FANATICS!

So glad to be a part of the testing.

Lyle


----------



## Vader14 (Sep 5, 2006)

WooHoo! Thanks everyone. This will be quite a week if we get new HD channels with Halo 3 this week. What is one to do with so little time?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you Earl!!! As usual you do a awesome job here! :goodjob:


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you.

Tomorrow, you should take a couple days and do anything but this...

- Craig


----------



## trae01 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks to all the mods for their hard work.


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Add me to the list of people that apprecaite Earl, the mods and this forum.
Thanks to all!!!!!


----------



## wheelswagz (Nov 30, 2006)

I have been a DirecTV subscriber a long time. And for many years I used the same original receiver with a single line dish, going through a "major upgrade" to a dual-line dish and a second receiver so I could watch two NFL Ticket games at once during that time. Then last summer, I purchased myself an HR20 DVR and went to HD, 3LNB and now 5LNB dishes with a multiswitch! I couldn't have survived the "bugs" and new technology without this site, and would not have even known a multiswitch was even possible! Like so many others here, I offer my sincerest thanks to Earl, the other Mods and other members whom all have been so helpful. Even some of the rants can be quite entertaining if not all that informative. But I would also say that DirecTV owes this site and the mods their thanks as well, providing great customer service so far above and beyond what we could get through "normal" channels.

So thanks to all! "Can't we all get along?!?!" And this site is a perfect example of how that is possible!
:group hug:

Edit - And is there a party or something planned for Earl's 20,000th post?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Thank you... it is an event in my life, that helps me keep perspective on a lot of "this"......


I remember when you mentioned it at the time. I miss my folks and it does give you a different perspective on life! They'll be missed, but not forgotten!


----------



## steevew6 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you OBI-WAN-EARL...and all the MODS too !!


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks Earl, Tom, Shadow, Doug...

And all the forum members! Without everyone else this would be a real lonely place... 

Chris


----------



## ProfJason (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Earl and the rest of the mods on here for everything over these past few weeks. Keeping us informed on the HD, starting up the CE, and everything else. I know that they have all helped bring more enjoyment to my DirecTV experience. Thanks again.


----------



## love that tv (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you earl. your the man!


----------



## Ben Lambert (Jan 18, 2007)

I can't thank you enough Earl. This has been a wonderful experience. A great site manned by great and forward thinking people.


----------



## ticket (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Earl and the rest of the mods for everything.


----------



## gunnarliden (Mar 22, 2007)

add to the chorus, thanks. i don't post, but check out and follow along couple times an hour. THANKS


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

the best way for everyone to thank Earl and DBSTalk Club is to become a member so this stays a forum we can be proud of .


----------



## mtaz (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks Earl :balloons:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Earl is the best!


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Earl. As always, Dbstalk rocks!


----------



## MABSR (Jun 8, 2006)

Big Thanks to Earl and the rest of the MODS.

Without you guys I would be lost.

I've been lurking around this site for some time now, but I just wanted to show some appreciation for the hard work that you guys put into gathering the information and disseminating it.

For that matter, all participants here are simple amazing!


----------



## tmuirheid (Jan 17, 2004)

johnd55 said:


> Thanks Earl


Roger that, Earl. Makes it worthwhile to visit this site!


----------



## trgonz (Sep 26, 2006)

One more "thank you'


----------



## russelle777 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Earl. I knew when to get excited by your posts... and I think I'm getting excited!!! Thanks for everything...


----------



## elcid (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Earl for all I have learned from you and the other moderators here. I have learned more about D* in the past two weeks than have in the 11 years I have had D*.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> Thank you Earl!!! As usual you do a awesome job here! :goodjob:


Excellent idea for Earl, good call man!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks again to Earl and everyone at DBStalk and DirecTV. We're ready.


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Earl & all mods! You all make our D* experience the best it can be! Earl someday let us know who has the best deep dish pizza in Chicago!


----------



## bounty12 (Apr 6, 2007)

Long time lurker...TIVo board and DBS. Thank you Earl and DBS Team for all the knowledge and information. I hope DTV realizes your value. Also a big thanks to all those who post with information and insight. Well done!!!!!


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Isn't it amazing! A year or more later and I bet the first name we all learned on DBSTALK was "Earl". And if you look around, the most often mentioned name is "Earl". And I bet the last name most of us think about when we leave DBSTalk is "Earl". I don't think there's much more you can say after that except "THANKS"!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

speaking of earl... anyone seen him around tonight?? he's been kinda quiet


----------



## Interceptor (Jul 20, 2007)

rbean said:


> the best way for everyone to thank Earl and DBSTalk Club is to become a member so this stays a forum we can be proud of .


Just what I was going to say... So, come on folks, show Earl and the other mods, as well as our main man Chris, your appreciation by joining! I'll make it even easier for you...

http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Interceptor said:


> Just what I was going to say... So, come on folks, show Earl and the other mods, as well as our main man Chris, your appreciation by joining! I'll make it even easier for you...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


+1 ... It's worth it... And you get access to a cool hidden forum that's a lot of fun...


----------



## Interceptor (Jul 20, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> +1 ... It's worth it... And you get access to a cool hidden forum that's a lot of fun...


But wait, there's more! Take a look at what Chris #1 had to say in this post...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1157625#post1157625

Not sure where that's going, but it sure looks interesting.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Interceptor said:


> But wait, there's more! Take a look at what Chris #1 had to say in this post...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1157625#post1157625
> 
> Not sure where that's going, but it sure looks interesting.


hmmm... interesting !


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Be ready to take the challenge...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Be ready to take the challenge...


OK, the obvious question, when? :listening


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm pleased to just be a small part of it.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm pleased to just be a small part of it.


All these small parts makes up something real good and real big.


----------



## GlennDio (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks Earl ...

My friends at work think I am crazy caring this much about it (the extra HD launch) but you can see in their eyes just how cool it is to them too


----------



## inothome (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks to Earl and to everyone else here who contributes valuable info.


----------



## sunsfan (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks to all at DBSTalk.

I would like to post more but 1) WORK sucks and 2) I guess I have been lucky and not experienced many of the issue that some have. The issues I have experienced I check to see if it has been posted and try not to :beatdeadhorse: 

It has been a great ride so far and look forward to the future.

Thanks again to everybody and their hard work.

P.S. I ain't mad that I was left out of the CE VOD video. :grin: :lol:


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Earl is da man. More so than Rex Grossman!

Hopefully Earl's taking a much deserved nap tonight...
He's gonna be verrrry busy in here tomorrow!


----------



## tonymus (Dec 26, 2006)

Earl, the popularity of the board shows just how many friends you have. Thank you for everything you do.

To show my appreciation, I just subscribed...


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

Many thanks to Earl and all the mods and other addicts here.

I'm just glad this "thank you" thread hasn't been closed. Every once in a while people need to know they are appreciated; even if they don't do it for the appreciation.


----------

